# Brittany Pup



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

Looking for a Brittany pup for Christmas, anyone know of any that won't break the bank?


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Guy on Utah Chukar Facebook page posted up that he has some Britt puppy's ready to go....2 males I believe. His name is Jeremey King out of Lehi. Might be more toward break the bank pricing at $800


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

There is a litter on the Utah hunting and fishing classifieds. $500


----------



## cootlover (Sep 26, 2015)

Brits are hard to beat my buddy in high school had a brother and sister pair man they played hell on the birds. P.S that was when Davis and weber countys had a sh*t ton of birds:shock:


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

How bout a loan gdog?


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

$800 is reasonable to me for a well bred pup. It just depends what you want. 

That is sort of the cheap part of owning a bird dog.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

pheaz said:


> How bout a loan gdog?


Hey...I'm good at spending other peoples money...you should get both of them for that price!


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

gdog said:


> pheaz said:
> 
> 
> > How bout a loan gdog?
> ...


That's fair enough buy em both, let's set up the monthly payment plan.


----------



## Deer1975 (Jul 28, 2015)

http://www.clbrittneykennels.com

This is my father in law. He lives in southern Utah and has pups on the way. He sells them all over the U.S.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

